# Hello from AZ!



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey all! I figured I would post up a quick hello, and tell a bit about myself, I have been making my own props for my yard display for several years now, but I just never thought of joining a forum related to it! a couple years ago I graduated to using motors in my projects to add a little life to the display, this year I am reworking several props for better movement, and need to throw together a few new bits as well.
I am also an avid home-brewer, I guess handcrafted is a running theme with me. I actually got into brewing beer because I wanted something unique to serve at my Halloween parties. So between brewing award-winning ales and lagers (3 first place finishes in brewing comps) and cobbling together spooky stuff, I squeeze in a full time job as a master auto mechanic.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Look forward to seeing some pics of your yard display. 
Oh, and I may just bug you for some home beer brewing tips...I only tried it once, but it was soooo bad, nobody could choke down more than a couple swallows of it.


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

*welcome AZ*

Cool another AZ dudes brain I can pick.We going to retire to AZ soon,what area are you in?What areas do we stay away from?:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Azscoob!


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

mickkell said:


> Cool another AZ dudes brain I can pick.We going to retire to AZ soon,what area are you in?What areas do we stay away from?:googly:


I live in the town of Maricopa, its southwest of phoenix, retiring out here would depend on cashflow, Scottsdale is nice, some sketchy areas though, Sedona is amazing, but you better have a lot of cash to live there, I like Chandler and Gilbert a lot, nice areas, good shopping and restaurants. Cave Creek is nice as well, but can also get pricey, my town was a boom town that went bust in the housing bubble. foreclosed home on the golf course with an in-ground saltwater pool for 140k. or off the course for 60-80k


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

fick209 said:


> Welcome to the forum! Look forward to seeing some pics of your yard display.
> Oh, and I may just bug you for some home beer brewing tips...I only tried it once, but it was soooo bad, nobody could choke down more than a couple swallows of it.


Is there a minimum post count needed to post up pics on here? I will post some of last years setup. also should I just link from photobucket or similar, or is there a gallery here to directly upload to?
Feel free to bug away on the homebrew, I love to talk brewing! maybe PM me with how you made the last batch, was it a kit or in a can? was it a mr beer kit? etc. and I can give a few pointers as well on how to improve.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome azscoob!
You're gonna love it here, it's the best haunt forum I've found. We have a really great group of people here.

Wow, you're really out there in Maricopa!


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah, I drive right past the place where Christ lost his sandals on my way home from work.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! 

Born and raised in Phoenix but left when they only had one freeway and grew cotton where you are. Don't recognize the place anymore.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I just uploaded a couple pics from last years Halloween party display from the week prior, not quite as well done as the display from Halloween night though. I am still missing a lot of pics, I will UL more as I find them..

Here is one of them.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)




----------

